

Show HN: e-Geaux (beta) - Startup + Theater + Mobile Tech - chuckharmston
http://pepysinc.com/

======
chuckharmston
Some compadres and I have put together a unique piece of theater that will be
debuting at the Capital Fringe Festival (DC) on Thursday.

The premise? We're a mobile startup demonstrating e-Geaux, our breakthrough
artificial intelligence app that uses enterprise cloud technology and social
media data to optimize your life. Audience members attending the show opt into
our custom-developed mobile app and loan us their real, live Facebook data. We
use that data in a series of improv skits ("feature demos") to create the show
from scratch every night.

It's terrifying to implement, but we hope it's amazing to watch.

It's a pretty groundbreaking show: one of the first pieces of theater to
leverage mobile tech and definitely the first that incorporates the audience's
personal Facebook data for a unique experience every night.

We've marketed the show to the tech/entrepreneurship community as much as we
have to the performing arts world, and we've the show and website have been
laced with jokes that appeal to both crowds. If you're in the DC area, we'd
love to have you.

